# Irritable bowel symptoms may herald inflammatory enteric neuropathy



## Jeffrey Roberts

Reuter's Health Information (2000-07-13)Irritable bowel symptoms may herald inflammatory enteric neuropathyBy Karla GaleWESTPORT, Jul 13 (Reuters Health) - Patients who initially present with symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome may develop chronic pseudo-obstruction, apparently mediated by autoimmune attack on the enteric nervous system, according to Dr. Jackie D. Wood of Ohio State University, in Columbus."What we have seen in patients with pseudo-obstruction is that about 5 to 10 years before, they were experiencing abdominal pain, and alternating between diarrhea and constipation," Dr. Wood told Reuters Health. "But there would be no obvious biochemical or structural abnormality to account for it." "These patients should be tested for autoimmune neuropathy," he continued. "If one can identify it early in its course and if it can be reversed with anti-inflammatory drugs or corticosteroids, then we may save people from a disastrous life later on."In the June issue of the European Journal of Gastroenterology & Hepatology, Dr. Wood describes the results of enteric neuropathic degeneration. Self-excitable smooth muscle, in the absence of inhibitory motor neurons, spread contractions in the uncontrolled syncytium that "collide randomly." Propulsive motility subsequently fails.Pseudo-obstruction related to inflammatory neuropathies includes paraneoplastic syndrome, Chagas' disease and idiopathic degenerative disease, according to the paper. Double-label immunohistochemistry testing of a patient's serum can demonstrate the presence of enteric neuronal antibodies.Dr. Wood predicted that tests for circulating factors similar to those in rheumatoid arthritis or lupus will be developed. If the presence of circulating antibodies in patient's serum is confirmed, he told Reuters Health, the next step would be a full-thickness biopsy. "If the histology showed an inflammatory attack on neurons, that is when the clinician would start aggressive therapy," he concluded. Eur J Gastroenterol Hepatol 2000;12:597-600.-Westport Newsroom 203 319 2700[This message has been edited by Jeffrey Roberts (edited 07-18-2000).]


----------



## K9Mom

Oh Jeff, I'm glad you posted this but seeing the word autoimmune in it made my heart sink as I'm already dealing with an autoimmune problem and they are not the easiest things to deal with. But, on the bright side, perhaps one step closer to knowing what we're dealing with.


----------



## flux

> quote:But, on the bright side, perhaps one step closer to knowing what we're dealing with.


It shouldn't be taken to mean that IBS itself has anything to do with autoimmunity. It is a rare sequelae.


----------



## JeanG

Hi Jeff:Thanks for posting this!







JeanG


----------



## eric

Jeff, thanks for posting this.One thing seems to be coming up alot is the damaged neurons and the effective that is creating between the communication of the gut to the brain.Maybe with research like this they can catch some IBS in people before the damage is permanent. If I was in the early stages of IBS this would really make me think about following up on research like this.------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/


----------



## Guest

Okay - rather than bother flux with this, I looked it up







From Websters:Main Entry: seï¿½quelaPronunciation: si-'kwe-l&Function: nounInflected Form(s): plural seï¿½quelï¿½ae /-'kwe-(")lE/Etymology: New Latin, from Latin, sequelDate: circa 17931 : an aftereffect of disease or injury2 : a secondary result Julie


----------



## K9Mom

Julie,







you too?


----------



## Guest

Like K9, I too am battling auto-immmune problems. Insulin dependant Diabetes, Hashimoto's disease (thyroid), and I have also tested positive for Lupus, although no symptoms yet. I am sure that the IBS is somehow all related, although my doctor hasn't come out and said that as of yet. I feel like a hormonal train wreck. But, yes, on the positive side, maybe, just maybe, in time they may come up with better treatments for people like me. I am eternally optimistic! AND I've had a couple of NORMAL days in a row here!!! (knocking very hard on the nearest wood!) Hopefully, there will be more breakthroughs in this area.LucyCat


----------

